# Macro/Micro Fan Club



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

For all those who love the big and small :D

And so that people can differentiate between fetishists and those who are just interested, allowing them to find people who are interested in it without accidentally getting into some psychotic rp*, the list is seperated:

*Results may vary

Interested:
-Leader
--Flareth
-Members (names for the rankings will be decided later)
--

Fetishist:
-Leader
--Icalasari
-Members
--


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Macro Fan Club*

Yes, I'm the leader of the interested group. I just like the adventure you would face if you shrunk...


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Macro Fan Club*

I like the adventure and sexual side of the shrinking. Hold on, renaming the club to Macro/Micro, as people may not realize that Macro actually covers both


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

That might help us, thanks Icalasari. ^_^


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

No problem, Flareth!

...Wonder if organizing rps could be one activity in here...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, RPs would be fun...

ARE WE THE ONLY MACRO/MICRO FANS?!


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

We shouldn't be. O.o?


----------



## Mowtom (Aug 16, 2012)

Whats Macro/Micro? And what is fiendishism? And does this count as spamming?


----------

